
I Abolished and Rebuilt the Police. The United States Can Do the Same - kf
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/06/11/abolish-police-georgia-brutality-crime/
======
nsajko
I merely read a couple of Wikipedia pages relating to him, but an interesting
thing about Saakashvili seems to be that after leading what seems to be a
quite beneficial (and peaceful) revolution, he himself became autocratic and
corrupted to the point of having to flee Georgia and cancel his citizenship.
The most interesting thing is actually how soon he was forced out of power,
considering the massive success and popularity he had had.

